# Oh to be a cat...



## HashRouge (19 August 2016)

Their ability to sleep comfortably more or less anywhere really is quite special! Stanley cat has followed me into the study to keep me company while I work, climbed on top of two plastic bags full of junk and waste paper, sprawled across them and fallen fast asleep. Every now and then there is a little purry sigh from him but otherwise he's out for the count. It doesn't *look* like it could possibly be comfortable, but apparently it is...


----------



## 9tails (19 August 2016)

Why does mine always turn into a cuddly agreeable cat when I have to wake up and spends hours washing when I'm trying to get to sleep?


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 August 2016)

I am surrounded by 3 of my cats at the moment. Holly the very blonde silver tabby is snoring on the arm of my chair making it hard to type. Sparkle has found the other chair and Sebastian the blind fluffy one is almost in the soft bed on top of the wicker picnic box. It doesn't look comfortable and one false move and he will end up on the floor. Wouldn't change them for the world.


----------



## Ormsweird (19 August 2016)

Mine are disgusted with me today: The new robot hoover arrived.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 August 2016)

Ormsweird said:



			Mine are disgusted with me today: The new robot hoover arrived.



Click to expand...

How could you!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 August 2016)

You'll have to train them to sit on it like shark cat!!


----------



## Ormsweird (20 August 2016)

They keep staring at it even when it's off. Just to make sure it's not moving again!

I have seen shark cat, sadly all of mine are probably too big to do that.


----------

